# Problems with spelling and number reversal?



## Guest (Nov 11, 2000)

Hi I have problems with spelling and number reversal? Thank goodness for the spell checker here. This becomes worse when I have a flare up of symptoms?Does anyone share my problems? Do you know that you are spelling words incorrectly? Do you substitute words that have similar sounds? Do you notice it becoming worse during flare up?Does/Has it caused you problems?ThanksGillian


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Gillian:I also get my words and numbers mixed up and like you said especially during a major flare up. I find at times it's hard to concentrate . I call that my brain fog. I find that at times I will be reading an article and can't comprehend it. I don't have to work with numbers too often (so I keep that job for the good days).


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

Hi there,Yes I too get all things mixed up. I try not to talk too much when with people I don't know as I always say things I don't mean to. Everything goes wrong at times. )One of the most anoying things I have though is a keep dropping things or find I can't put lids on milk bottles and pick small things up.I discovered what is causing this. Apparently the nerves in my fingers forget what they are supposed to be doing. Most days I can laugh about it but there are some days when it just seems too much.I always worry when in town carrying a tray with coffee. I am terrified I will just drop it.Brooke------------------B Howes


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

oh,yes.i once read my account number off a credit card 3 times over the phone,wrong each time.spelling?dont get me started.i dont know if,or hadnt thought of FMS as the sorce of the problem,but now that you mention it,why not,it screws with everything else.denny


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

YESHere i thought it was cause i was over 40!Debbie


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hey everybody! Thought I'd "make your day" with a little something my Hubby said last night at my nieces wedding. Cracked me up big time. We were dancing a slow song (I'm real lucky if I can get hubby out on the dance floor once a year)--- and he was kidding me about not being able to remember things. I said I called it "Fibro Fog" and he said, "More like CRS (Can't Remember Sh-t!!) I laughed so hard I could hardly dance!!! So------from now on we can refer our forgetfulness to CRS. Perhaps we should all wear t-shirts with that printed on the front!!!Have a good one, everyone!!Karen


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

putin in my order for xxl,please.loldenny


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2000)

Hmmmm...I used to have one of those CRS T-shirts but, I can't remember where I put it!







Have a good day everyone.calida


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Dyslexic to I is.Also stuttered as a child.Probably that mis-wired brain Dr.Laura keeps talking about.This is why I have a hard time buying into the virus theory about this condition.NickT


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2000)

Hi everyone Thanks for posting. I do not think it is a virus either. I have been having a 'lovely' time today I have been to visit my doctor. I was not feeling too good and so got all my words twisted. They are correct in my head they just come out wrong.Oh well!Gillian


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Gillian, I have this when I have CFS. During periods of remission I don't have it. It is down to cognitive dysfunction, or a reduction in sognitive capacity and ability, which happens because of tiredness. It will happen to anybody, whether they have CFS or Fibro or not, as long as they are very very tired. It has caused me some problems with essay writing (I'm usually an excellent speller) and doing my finances, but I don't worry about it. I also say words wrong - either use the wrong word (like saying hoovering instead of mowing, for the lawn), or I can't find a word to use at all. This is called disnomia and anomia, and are part of the cognitive symptoms we have. Hope this is of some help.susan


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Hi everyone, this post caught my eye. I don't have Fibro but I have something that has been linked with Fibro thus the reason for my reading the board occassionally. I have Graves disease/hyperthyroidism - an autoimmune condition. (There is an article on About.com's thyroid forum linking Fibro and thyroid disorders)I too suffer from the spelling/numerical errors when my thyroid levels are off. It is definately related to my thyroid as I am now in the "normal range" and not having trouble with it...however, when I was in the hypo (underactive) range my brain moved slower and I made a ton of errors.


----------

